
Nine Web 2.0 Startups Beating The Odds in a Down Economy - fiaz
http://www.cio.com/article/460014/Nine_Web_._Startups_Beating_The_Odds_in_a_Down_Economy_
======
brk
I think it's no accident that the majority of these companies were funded by
YC. Not _specifically_ because of YC (although I recognize the value and
bragging rights that come with YC), but because smart investors are
recognizing that it shouldn't take $20M to get most Web2.0 type companies to a
momentum stage.

IMO, it's taken until about the last 12 months for the VC and Web2.0 markets
to realize exactly what the investments and expectations should be set at.

